# I think this is it with Ju-Ju!!!! But



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 31, 2011)

Tomorrow will be our coldest night down here, it's snowing sleeting right now all my does are in the gigantic sod/cement shed of a coop I've got, all were complaining that there covered pen wasn't enough. 
 Here's Ju-Ju earlier today, breathing fast, laying around a lot and the size of her udder from yesterday,earlier today!! I  still can't believe that is the same udder!!! 

She took over the pool 2 days ago,but has gotten in and out pretty much moves over here,then there, little bit of nesting. 








Sorry about the bright light and all dust showing, my dh brought home a rig light when I first started my coop, keeps it pretty dang warm in there for nights like this.  Here's her "woman" parts.  











 How do they walk with that? And lay, her bottom doesn't touch the ground, she just lays side ways sort of on top of it!!!

She is barely peeing and is acting like her legs are bothering her, she does a lot of switching, started today and ooohhh the stretching. I kind of hope this is it, I'm ready.   Just a lot of bad Ju-Ju around here lately. Her name is not meaning for that either, it's really July, but our 2 year old started the Ju-Ju.

After some thinking about it, I got her in pretty crappy health and living conditions, I am just thinking healthy kid/kids right now, that is the one thing that is bothering me, I've done everything I've read in hopes that she will be o.k. and her kid/kids, I'm thinking there is only one in there.


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 1, 2011)

Hoping you have a new baby (or babies!) to snuggle real soon!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 1, 2011)

Whew, that last photo is scary.  Makes me want to step to one side.  She's gonna blow!!!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope all is well this am, looking forward to good news!!!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 1, 2011)

Gee...I forgot that the ground was actually brown in most places.  'Round here it's just white.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 1, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Gee...I forgot that the ground was actually brown in most places.  'Round here it's just white.


 Me too.... oh wait, the air is too!!! 

I'm thinking pink for you!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

No kid yet, but she came up to me and stayed right by my side during chores  I've been waiting for this day, being able to touch her without it being a chase!!!!  I would guess we are getting closer. 
And it snowed over here, but yea you can still see the brown ground, I'm happy it's always brown over here...


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope you have babies soon!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

Me too!!!! I think if she holds out her utter will pop!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like more than one to me!!!!!! good luck, I have up to three gonna be going any day wheee, In the sleet, ice and snow yeahhhhh


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> Looks like more than one to me!!!!!! good luck, I have up to three gonna be going any day wheee, In the sleet, ice and snow yeahhhhh


They'll hit the ground with a slide


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck! I have three due this week and we are getting 13-20 inches of snow between today and tomorrow and another snow storm on Saturday. We still have 2 ft. of the ground.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you and good luck on yours!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

nothing yet............


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

We got some serious contractions going on   Just went to do my check and she was standing in a corner, I came just in time to catch the ending of the contraction!!!!!    Looks like it's going to be a finger numbing night !!!! Yay!!!!    I'm so excited, I hope it goes pretty fast, it's already  9:30 at night and the later it gets the colder.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck.

If she's like mine, she'll drag it out for hours!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

After a long night, and early this morning up to now, we are very vocal and finally starting to lay down, get up, lay down get up, as far as I know her water has not broken, I kind of been camping out in the coop with her, in my frantic panic, because it's cold, I found some of my girls old little sweaters for the kid/kids ,bbbbuuuuuurrrrrrrrr, we are not use to this real cold weather, still snow on the ground and everyone was so sure it would clear up as usual and today would be another warm day. BLEH, I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2011)

Yay!!! I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

2 bucks I'll be back to tell the horrible ness !! I balled!!!!!!


----------



## PJisaMom (Feb 2, 2011)

Will be waiting for details... Hope you are able to calm down some... what happened?


----------



## poorboys (Feb 2, 2011)

at least the birth is over, hope your able to calm down and let us know what happen. hope everything is alright!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

I walked into the coop and there is one leg hanging out and going back in, Ju-Ju  is in hate mode, I can't catch her, I couldn't come near her, she would push and I would try to grab hold of the foot and go in and she'd jump out, I seriously thought the kid was a goner. Finally my DH got here and he held her down and as I was going in, she started pushing again, so I pulled gently and out comes a tail and both legs, I cried because of the thought I might loose her and the kid. When he touched the ground, I went to drying him off, just balling and Ju-Ju starts licking my face, every time I come out there she is licking my face,  her attention will go from her babies to me!!! They were on their feet quick, her teats are sensitive and we were having a problem getting her to let them suck, I am waiting for the after birth. And keep myself from going out there, I am thinking I might need to bring them in, our town has been called in a state of emergency. I'm confused on what I am suppose to do!!!!  Who thinks I'm nuts if I bring mama and her boys into an extra unused bathroom


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

It really wasn't that horrible, I was calm, just man I woman hating goat and one leg that keeps going in and coming back out


----------



## themrslove (Feb 2, 2011)

We have a baby in a bathroom, too!  Not crazy at all!  You do what you have to!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job!  They are ADORABLE, too!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

I put the sweaters on them, but o.k. I'm bringing them in, will it stress Ju-Ju out? Or give her a little break? I do want them to bond,but it's so cold, it's 9 degrees with that real feel of -11 or something like that.  I don't mind bringing her in 2   but I think she would.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 2, 2011)

I've brought adults goats inside in the winter with their litters, biggest problem is reaclimating them to the cold outside...

Don't you have her under heat lamps??


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes and a big rig light, I'm just worried


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations! They are adorable. Especially in their sweaters! 

I've got little ones and I have 2 heat lamps on them and a dog kennel that they can go into with blankets and a heat warming pad (the kind that their body heat makes it warm). They are fine out there.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 2, 2011)

Make sure they're good and dry, on lots of straw, and in a small, confined draft free area...they should be fine.  We've been kidding here in 8* weather...but haven't had to bring anyone in.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone is boxed in a corner in my coop, my coop was a giant  sod insied/cement shed, that is completely draft free (floor) the top at the roof has openings for air to come threw, I've never felt it this cold in the coop, but I think they are doing great, no one can get to them, there is plenty of straw, couple blankets, it is dry, I have 2 heat lamps running along with hers and the rig light, it puts off a lot of heat.    I think I am just worried.  But I'm so excited!!!!!    , I went out to check on them and they were playing with each other and attempting to find some more mom teat.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome! So glad your babies finally came!! They are cute! They should be fine with the heating you have provided and they will do great with mom to lay with as well. Congrats!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats.  
I wouldn't move them unless you find 'em shivering / hunched over / acting stressed.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, they are still doing good, just came back in from out there, had to clean up again, after birth came and wow she slung it all over the place. I'm so happy they are here and well. I can't stay away from them.  Kind of sad I won't have any more babies till Lilly (if she took) until late June, I'm already looking into how bad it will be, with the heat and insects. I have Lilly proofed Jackson's pen. Don't want her doing that again, she's  my brat.  Thank you every one!!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 2, 2011)

Crongrtas.. they are beautiful....... you did great......


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a question!!!! I went out and the first born keeps looking off into space... I brought both in, milked mom and tubed them and it got both of their attention, I used a tiny syringe, followed the directions, they both responded well, gave them the bottle and they did great, now, I think mom isn't letting them eat, she was a real pain to milk, expected, but do I keep them in or do I take them back out to her. I'm confused and so scared, I'm afraid I will get them sick, bringing them in and out, mom is freaking out and running all over the place when I went out, I'm stressing her. I don't know what to do    and one teat I can't get any milk out of !!!! And it's so swollen , that side udder and all.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 2, 2011)

Google 'congested udder'...you can turn it around if you really work at it.

I've had a doe raise twins on one half when the other half congested...but it might be better to pull one to the bottle after ensuring the other is latching on and being allowed to nurse.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry...If it really stresses the doe to remove the kids, bottle feed them 3 times a day, but leave them with mom.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, so the next day after Ju-Ju's boys were born, my oldest son got a stomach virus, was hospitalized after 4 hours of vomiting, he has diabetes type 1,took a tole fast on his body, so I had to leave the babies and mom to fend for themselves, clogged teat and all, got to come home today, my baby boy 2, and nature took care of the problem!!!!!  Happy to say everyone in my goat family and my own family are healthy and doing good. 
 I met a woman today and she raises Nubian goats and I'm going tomorrow to pick up an orphaned Nubian bottle baby girl. I am giving her to my son, he is the reason I got into goats in the first place, and we're finally getting the dairy doe. We are excited, extremely tired and just happy everything is o.k.


----------



## wannacow (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad all is going well.  You've had a rough couple of weeks.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes we/I have, it's been so rough, along with everything, our water well pump and water lines busted/cracked, getting it fixed now, I really do hope all this bad goes away, Thank you.


----------

